# Photography



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't want to hijack NEPS' thread " Interior NC", but I wanted to discuss further the importance of portfolio photography. 

Lighting, sharpness, exposure, and composition are very critical in the presentation. You do not want the viewer to be distracted by little flaws. You want to enhance your work, your quality. 

We are lucky to live in the digital world where photo enhancement can be done on the desktop, not in a darkroom where I spent my youth.

And here's one example of what we can do. First. I believe that taking a picture of a "bare naked room" is not beneficial. The room should look lived in. I had to move a chair into this room to give the room some interest. I had this pict on my website for a number of years:









But this year, the color of the chair bothered me more and more. It did not belong. It was a distraction. So I manipulated it to go with the room:









And this is what I believe is the type of details we need to pay attention to when we are taking photos for a portfolio.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Intersting Bill.

How much to get working on my portfolio?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I made a decision long ago not to make a living off photography. 

One in the family is enough

http://www.zannpinkertonphotography.com/

my first cousin is Margo "Pinkerton"


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

They are a few states away. I wont tell if you dont.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah, but do see how good they are?

Some times one just has to bow to the master


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Great thread, I fully agree that pics are easy to ruin. We only get one shot once the work is finished, usually the HO wants us GONE soon after we finish.
My pics that use in my portfolio are professionally done by a friend, who absolutely owns teh photoshop skillz.

Again, great topic.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Yah, but do see how good they are?
> 
> Some times one just has to bow to the master


Amazing.

Like I always say "hire a pro!".


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

daArch said:


> Don't want to hijack NEPS' thread " Interior NC", but I wanted to discuss further the importance of portfolio photography.
> 
> Lighting, sharpness, exposure, and composition are very critical in the presentation. You do not want the viewer to be distracted by little flaws. You want to enhance your work, your quality.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the average client is not going to give the pics on a site the 'enth degree. Seems a lil extreme to me - Bill - JMO - though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wise,

If we only have one shot, then we will not get a good one. If one has some good knowledge about composition and lighting and has a good camera with a good lens (preferably a wide angle for interior shots - like a 20mm) then one needs to spend a little time and take multiple exposures to capture one good shot. I love the cost of digital pictures :thumbup:

I have found that most HO's are flattered that you want to take some good pix. But, make sure you get their permission before publishing them.

My Nikon D40 has manual exposure settings and I can adjust the strength of the flash. This is a HUGE benefit. Although I should carry a tripod into a "shoot" I do not. But I will steady the camera against a door jamb.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

KLaw said:


> I am pretty sure the average client is not going to give the pics on a site the 'enth degree. Seems a lil extreme to me - Bill - JMO - though.


I understand that some would not know the difference. I prefer to please the ones who CAN tell the difference.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> Wise,
> 
> If we only have one shot, then we will not get a good one. If one has some good knowledge about composition and lighting and has a good camera with a good lens (preferably a wide angle for interior shots - like a 20mm) then one needs to spend a little time and take multiple exposures to capture one good shot. I love the cost of digital pictures :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Well I wil hush now...well then.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There are photographers who specialize in architectural photography. That is an art. I have noticed that many of us who take our own pictures, they are pretty much the same types of rooms, using the same basic cameras, from the same 3 or 4 angles. A professional picks out details and captures light in ways that most of us dont see through a lens. 

Here is an example of a site showing the work of a true artist:

www.susanteare.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> There are photographers who specialize in architectural photography. That is an art. I have noticed that many of us who take our own pictures, they are pretty much the same types of rooms, using the same basic cameras, from the same 3 or 4 angles. A professional picks out details and captures light in ways that most of us dont see through a lens.
> 
> Here is an example of a site showing the work of a true artist:
> 
> www.susanteare.com


WOW,

Now this lady is GOD. 

I could study her pix for hours
And I think I just may......

Her work will SELL your work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> WOW,
> 
> Now this lady is GOD.
> 
> ...


Yah, she gets it...How really good visual presentation is key in marketing.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

you could have matched the room to the chair instead 



Pat


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes Pro Photographers are the best..I take my own pictures. You can learn alot fron ther reviews and tutorials on www.photo.net really the best site on the web ran by photography gear heads.


----------

